# Canon body, Tamron lens from a Nikon camera... any way to make this work?



## selsalu22 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Canon Xsi (450D), and was given a Tamrom 28-75mm lens off a Nikon D2Xs. Is there a way to convert this lens so that it works on my Canon? Or am I grasping at straws here?
Thanks!


----------



## inTempus (Apr 16, 2010)

Canon bodies will accept Nikon mount lenses with an adapter (however Nikon's can not accept Canon mount lenses).  You will likely lose AF ability and the lens will become manual focus.  But it will work.

Novoflex | Lens Mount Adapter - Nikon Lens to Can | EOS/NIK


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2010)

Look for some of the Chinese-made adapters sold through multiple eBay vendors, for about $17.95 to $24.95 each. There are multiple different types of adapters; those made entirely of aluminum are typically black anodized in color, and feel pretty cheap. Better-made adapters are typically listed as being made of brass or bronze, and are chrome-plated,and usually feel much more solid. I own both types,and prefer the bronze or brass ones. If the lens in question has an aperture control ring on it, as the earlier versions of the Tamron 28-75 DO HAVE in F-mount, it's pretty easy to use the lens adapted to a Canon body. You'll have to shoot at working aperture, and will need to focus manually, but it can be made to work.

The newer version of the Tamron 28-75, the Tamron 28-75 model with the in-lens focusing motor is made like a Canon lens in that it has NO APERTURE RING on the lens, so it will be almost useless when adapted to a Canon body, and that version of the lens will remain stopped down to the smallest aperture at all times when used on a non-Nikon body.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's what one of these $17.95 adapter rings looks like


----------

